# suppliers?



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Where do you guys get all of your pneumatic supplies?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I get all of mine from me.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I get mine from Clippard, Pneumatic Depot and ebay!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

monsterguts is also good.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ebay, let me know what you need and I can find it on ebay


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

just got some Reservoirs for 16.00 including shipping 8 of them


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool...what would those be listed under on Ebay?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

air reservoirs but you usually never see them up for sale


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Still trying to find a 1.5 bore 24" stroke cylinder cheap but thats like a 1 in 100 chance


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I get my stuff from monsterguts too.


----------

